# peta at Moorhead kfc today



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I seen them out there waving and wearing chicken outfits.I am heading there for lunch to show my support for kfc,and my disgust for peta.I urge anyone in town to do the same.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

TTT

Today's a great day to get a big bucket of chicken folks!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there! :beer: I've got class 'til 2 but after that me and my roomy are headin' down to get a bucket, then go sit outside and eat it! :lol:

Can't wait!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

mallard said:


> I seen them out there waving and wearing chicken outfits..


They already have the feathers, bring some tar!!

You should get some Super Soakers, fill them with chicken broth and soak them down!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Wear your camo, bring your hand cuffs, ya never know !!!

PETA are not to bright a people, this will probably increase sales for the day at the Moorhead KFC........


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

How long are they going to be there? Where is KFC in moorhead?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Come on somebody down there get a pic of this for us country bumpkins to see too.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

should have free samples on days like today


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh wow, you guys gotta go there...take pics please!!! This is gonna be funny stuff!!! :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

when i drove by at about 11 this morning they even had a person in a chicken suit siting in a wheel chair holding signs. uke:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I went back there at 1:30 and the peta freaks were gone.I asked one of the girls working at the counter what happened,and she told me that they protest there around the lunch hour.Are these people local,or are they hired protesters?


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

MossyMO said:


> Wear your camo, bring your hand cuffs, ya never know !!!
> 
> PETA are not to bright a people, this will probably increase sales for the day at the Moorhead KFC........


Dunno-I wouldn't touch 'em---They might have something bleach won't wash off :sniper:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

They might have been here in Bismarck, too. My wife said someone was protesting down at KFC on Monday. If I had known I'd gone down for a bucket myself and maybe even offered them a piece.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I think PETA followers are attacking the talks about residential bow hunting in Fargo also. Check this out, you may have to register - http://www.in-forum.com/talk/index.cfm? ... alk_page=1

Anyone from Bismarck ever participate in the residential bow hunt that they have? If so, please log in and voice your positive experience. Residents of this area thank you.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I just did, MossyMo. The season works well here in Bismarck. Seems there are a lot of people in Fargo that think the season would include city parks, ball diamonds streets, people's back yards, etc. I don't know the geography of N Fargo but a proposed season would not include anyplace that an errant arrow could skewer anyone. We had a few objections like this here when it started up in the early 80's but I've never heard a single complaint or report of any accident or near accident!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Huntnfishnhabitathugger

Thanks, the ignorance needs to be educated. :beer:


----------

